# Grill placement on small patio



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a small 12 x 12 cement patio area. I need help in determining where and how I should place my Weber grill so that when I'm grilling the smoke doesn't go in everyones face who is sitting down. 

I have a few extra pavers like the ones shown. Should I make a semi circle type of design on the side and put it there?


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

If it was me I would put it where that flower pot is. Then it will be away from the house. Can't really control the smoke unless you can control the wind.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

danrb007 said:


> If it was me I would put it where that flower pot is. Then it will be away from the house. Can't really control the smoke unless you can control the wind.


The grill is normally right in the middle. We pit it next to the house when it's not in use.


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would still put it out on a corner.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you have a prevailing wind direction? If you don't make a perticular spot for it and it remains mobile, you can move it around a best needed.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

vsheetz said:


> Do you have a prevailing wind direction? If you don't make a perticular spot for it and it remains mobile, you can move it around a best needed.


Yes wind usually blows West which is directly behind that solar dog I have there.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that mulch on your patio perimeter ?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

High Gear said:


> Is that mulch on your patio perimeter ?


Yes it is


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

You may wish to rethink putting a charcoal grill anywhere close to the mulch.

I've used the charcoal Webers for ..well ....decades and you have to be 

careful with errant sparks ect especially on windy days.

How about locating it to a spot in the yard away from your patio and guests,

you could put in a circular pad of rock ect and trim around it with roundup 

You'll never get away from the smoke with grilling just not possible ,

goes for the eyes every time .Heh Heh


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a shame those grills don't come with wheels on them to make them easy to move around as the wind direction changes. I think you could use a wind-sock just to confirm any doubts you may have as to the direction of the wind.:thumbup1:


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd put it as far away from the house as possible; either corner, or the center is fine. Or just check the wind conditions, and position the grill accordingly. If you have a lot of guests over, just move the grill onto the lawn. Oh, and the patio furniture looks comfortable!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

people usually don't sit near a bbq on hot days..put some pavers on the corner or around the side and cook there..or order McDs:thumbup:thats why it has wheels


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

suprvee said:


> I'd put it as far away from the house as possible; either corner, or the center is fine. Or just check the wind conditions, and position the grill accordingly. If you have a lot of guests over, just move the grill onto the lawn. Oh, and the patio furniture looks comfortable!


Thanks.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

High Gear said:


> You may wish to rethink putting a charcoal grill anywhere close to the mulch.
> 
> I've used the charcoal Webers for ..well ....decades and you have to be
> 
> ...


I'm looking for more of a permanent placement of the grill based on my limited space. Where it's safe.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like these stepping stones so much that I bought today I might take out the mulch and space out these stones 6-12 inches and then pour the pebble stones that I bought today. 

Good idea?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

The only thing i would suggest changing is moving the grill to the other corner on that same side, further from the house. Not that you'll burn down the house, but just to help keep the smoke from making the siding black or blowing into the window that looks pretty close to it


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> The only thing i would suggest changing is moving the grill to the other corner on that same side, further from the house. Not that you'll burn down the house, but just to help keep the smoke from making the siding black or blowing into the window that looks pretty close to it


Then I risk burning the spruce trees.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> The only thing i would suggest changing is moving the grill to the other corner on that same side, further from the house. Not that you'll burn down the house, but just to help keep the smoke from making the siding black or blowing into the window that looks pretty close to it


Wind direction is rarely towards the home.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> Then I risk burning the spruce trees.


Then you are using way too much lighter fluid!! :laughing:

Personally, I'd move it further from house. if you are happy with it where it is and it works for your needs, happy grilling!!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Then you are using way too much lighter fluid!! :laughing:
> 
> Personally, I'd move it further from house. if you are happy with it where it is and it works for your needs, happy grilling!!


 thanks


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Then you are using way too much lighter fluid!! :laughing:
> 
> Personally, I'd move it further from house. if you are happy with it where it is and it works for your needs, happy grilling!!


Have you ever been in a hurry and used a 250,000 btu weed burner to 

fire up the coals. He he

Balled up newspaper under the lower grill works just as well as lighter fluid.

What time should we be over ??


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

How do you guys like it? 

What should I do about the patch of grass I'm missing?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope you have tried various locations before you assume that the the final resting place. - The photos did not give much information on the wind around the house, no matter what the prevailing winds are since trees and structures alway have more effect on the smoke direction.

Use sod for the missing grass and maybe a little top soil if the digging was too aggresive. Too bad the "solar dog" had to be moved into the shade.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> I hope you have tried various locations before you assume that the the final resting place. - The photos did not give much information on the wind around the house, no matter what the prevailing winds are since trees and structures alway have more effect on the smoke direction.
> 
> Use sod for the missing grass and maybe a little top soil if the digging was too aggresive. Too bad the "solar dog" had to be moved into the shade.


I bought Scotts EZ Seed, good idea?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If the level now is good enough for you, the seed should be O.K. Sod is faster and does help fill localized low areas.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I was also thinking of adding some Tiki torches. not sure how many, where to place them and which ones are reliable.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> If the level now is good enough for you, the seed should be O.K. Sod is faster and does help fill localized low areas.



Overall how do you like the look of the area now, anything you would recommend?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

looks good fella, like others said, seed if your not in a hurry, otherwise $5 worth of sod will fix that bare spot up nice


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> looks good fella, like others said, seed if your not in a hurry, otherwise $5 worth of sod will fix that bare spot up nice


Were going to have people who have small kids over for the 4th. 

Is it safe to place a plant protector or something over this area for an entire day so nobody steps on it? I used Scotts EZ seed which comes in that gold container.


----------

